# Installing XP on Macbook Pro and Air



## sicdeath

I want to install windows xp on macbook pro and air. The macbook pro is running OX Snow Leopard and the macbook air is running OX Lion. I am planning on installing windows via Paralles. I have one concern, if you run windows via bootcamp, the 2 hard drive partitions stay seperate and virus on windows won't affect the mac files. Will this also be the case when running paralles? Will it create a separate partition to store all the windows files?


----------



## wolfeking

No. Your parallels install will be inside the OSX partition. 
In a simple way, Parallels is a Virtual Machine. It installs the OS inside your native OS. This will have only 1 advantage over bootcamp, the ability to run both at the same time. Don't use it if  you plan on gaming or other graphically intense applications on the windows install. 

I would say go with bootcamp if I were you. It will allow you to be able to run XP to its full and keep the partitions completely separate.


----------



## mac208x

Also ill add that if your going to install windows XP with bootcamp, format the disk on with you will put windows xp to NTFS. Than download macfuse or paragon to access both hardrives from windows and osx.


----------

